# Transmission slip in 4th



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Drop it in L and see if it does it when you thumb up to the next gear (at whatever throttle you'd normally see it).

Mine has always been weird on the 2-3 shift when cold, but have never noticed the 3-4 shift. Just doesn't shift smoothly before the fluid is up to temp.


----------



## Iamantman (Sep 24, 2018)

jblackburn said:


> Drop it in L and see if it does it when you thumb up to the next gear (at whatever throttle you'd normally see it).
> 
> Mine has always been weird on the 2-3 shift when cold, but have never noticed the 3-4 shift. Just doesn't shift smoothly before the fluid is up to temp.


Hmm ok. I just don't remember it doing that when it was new. But I'll try. What exactly do you mean thumb up from L though? Like put it in L4 and drive and see if it still has the same behavior?


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Iamantman said:


> Hmm ok. I just don't remember it doing that when it was new. But I'll try. What exactly do you mean thumb up from L though? Like put it in L4 and drive and see if it still has the same behavior?


Manually thumb up from L2->L3->4. See if it will act up when "told" to.


----------



## Iamantman (Sep 24, 2018)

Oh you mean with the + and - button on top of the shift knob? As far as I was aware they did nothing when the car was in motion. I Not like a typical modern tiptronic transmission anyway? The more you know haha. I'll try today on my way home, thanks.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Iamantman said:


> Oh you mean with the + and - button on top of the shift knob? As far as I was aware they did nothing when the car was in motion. I Not like a typical modern tiptronic transmission anyway? The more you know haha. I'll try today on my way home, thanks.


It acts as more of a limiter rather than a true manual mode like the Gen 1 - IE if you place it in L3, it won't shift above 3rd. It should upshift at light throttle openings soon after you "limit it" to the next gear.


----------



## Iamantman (Sep 24, 2018)

Ah ok so just to be clear you mean something like this?


Place in L
accelerate to ~2k
+ button to L2
accelerate to 2k again
+ button to L3
accelerate to 2k again
+ button to L4 
see if problem is still there?


----------



## Iamantman (Sep 24, 2018)

jblackburn said:


> It acts as more of a limiter rather than a true manual mode like the Gen 1 - IE if you place it in L3, it won't shift above 3rd. It should upshift at light throttle openings soon after you "limit it" to the next gear.


Ok tried this on my way home yesterday. Seems to behave the same. Side note, I had no idea you could shift like this in the car. It's a strange cognitive disconnect though, almost like playing a video game or something. It's very strange. But I essentially did one I described above but it was more like 3k and when I shifted to L4 I got the same little blip of rpm's and then it shifted fine. 
But again, once it was warm no problems that I was aware of.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Is it just something you've noticed recently? The 6T35 is all kinds of unrefined when cold. I'll try to pay attention driving through the neighborhood later.


----------



## MnXruzeTakeover (Apr 23, 2021)

My 1st gen 2011 1.4T AT does this but only if i let off the gas when its about to shift from 3rd-4th if i keep on the gas it slides into 4th smoothly i drive it in +M- because the shift times are absolutely horrible i i get about 6-8 more mpg by making my own shift changes (btw if you own the1.4Turbo pushing above 4k rpms actually saves gas) ABSOLUTELY NO turbocharged engine should shift at 2k rpms your putting to much load on the engine at low rpms aka under 2k always shift at 3k and above i do at 4k anyways i think its just the way GM made the **** things almost all components inside the transmission is plastic


----------



## Iamantman (Sep 24, 2018)

jblackburn said:


> Is it just something you've noticed recently? The 6T35 is all kinds of unrefined when cold. I'll try to pay attention driving through the neighborhood later.


Yeah within the last month I'd say. But again I could just be extra paranoid because I dealt with a replacement already. I really don't remember it doing that when I first got the car though.


----------



## Iamantman (Sep 24, 2018)

MnXruzeTakeover said:


> My 1st gen 2011 1.4T AT does this but only if i let off the gas when its about to shift from 3rd-4th if i keep on the gas it slides into 4th smoothly i drive it in +M- because the shift times are absolutely horrible i i get about 6-8 more mpg by making my own shift changes (btw if you own the1.4Turbo pushing above 4k rpms actually saves gas) ABSOLUTELY NO turbocharged engine should shift at 2k rpms your putting to much load on the engine at low rpms aka under 2k always shift at 3k and above i do at 4k anyways i think its just the way GM made the **** things almost all components inside the transmission is plastic


Hmm I'll try shifting like that. Perhaps I'm babying it too much now and it's fighting me. Strange though that it goes away when it's warmed up.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

3-4 seems reasonably smooth on mine, maybe a minor flare when cold. 

2-3 is a mess when cold, uphill (most of my neighborhood's pretty hilly). It'll buzz away to almost 3500 in 2nd (I'm using pretty light throttle but the grade programming doesn't care), lock the torque converter, shift, thump, unlock the torque converter, and buzz away some more.


----------



## Iamantman (Sep 24, 2018)

jblackburn said:


> 3-4 seems reasonably smooth on mine, maybe a minor flare when cold.
> 
> 2-3 is a mess when cold, uphill (most of my neighborhood's pretty hilly). It'll buzz away to almost 3500 in 2nd (I'm using pretty light throttle but the grade programming doesn't care), lock the torque converter, shift, thump, unlock the torque converter, and buzz away some more.


Yeah i'd call mine a minor flare up as well. Couple hundred rpms for a split second but still. I'm under the impression that a brand new car should shift and engage smoothly. 
I'm due for a visit for something else so I'll probably just buck up and bring up the transmission again while I'm there. See if they see anything weird on their scanner. It'll at least give me some peace of mind.


----------



## st1100man (Dec 17, 2017)

My 2017 TD slips at 20 mph, from 5th to 6th, 1000 rpm, 1 time, on the first drive. doesn't matter if i'm in D or L (with 9 selected),. Dealer couldn't find it, several times.. After initial gear shifting, it shifts normally. If car and trans cool down, it may do it again. 41k miles now. Changed fluid at about 30-35k; that didn't fix it.. I've been video recording the dash gauges, to hopefully help at the dealership. Still gets great mileage. Best here, 1 mile high, is 60 mpg for a 1 way trip, that is 60 miles. best is probably from 55 to 60 mph.


----------

